# My aunt has IBS and I am looking for advice to help her? Any thing I should know?



## AdamMieses (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi everyone my name is Adam Mieses and not to long ago I just made an account to get advice. I am not a sufferer of IBS but however I know some one very close and important in my life that does my aunt. I will be moving in with her along with my brothers and sisters because personal issues with both my parents. From what I learned from my paternal grandmother all her life she has has stomach problems but it was about when she was just 11 it got a lot worse that was also around the time my paternal grandfather died. She is 31 and this is her "20th anniversary" of suffering from it. I should also note that she has Aspergers(high functioning married, stay at home mom although her job can be done at home, 2 kids like anyone else pretty much.) My grandmother told me that people with Aspergers are more likely to have stomach problems but it looks much more than that to me. I remember younger she would complain constantly about her stomach cramping and getting upset and being the concerned nephew I was/still am I wanted to help. Or another time was she was in the bathroom for half an hour and I was so worried my uncle(her husband) told me to not bother her and she is "okay". I am 17 and a senior in high school I am a dedicated theater and sport major and sometimes when stuff like this happens I am pretty sure I will debate whether stay for practices and rehearsals or just skip them to just in case something really bad happens. I have noted down from what I have viewed but please let me know if there is anything else I should know don't hesitate to tell me thank you so much.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi

how kind and caring of you to want to help out your aunt--that's wonderful! so sorry she is suffering with ibs-d.

does she have a good gastroenterologist to help her manage this? there are medications available for ibs-d.

hopefully you'll get some answers to your post here but in the meantime if you haven't already done so, you might want to check out the diarrhea board---especially the two pinned threads. a number of people have found relief by taking calcium.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/10-ibs-diarrhea-ibs-d/

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/72764-lindas-calcium-info/

wishing you and your aunt all the best.


----------



## AdamMieses (Oct 1, 2017)

Hello annie7 I appreciate the kind comments she does go to one but I do not know any of that information and she does take Imodium which she has told me it works and does not work. In a bit I will check those links. Hope you have a good day and keep your head up high .


----------

